
UK to science publishers: don't follow recording industry down the tubes - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/05/uk-to-science-publishers-dont-follow-recording-industry-down-the-tubes.ars
======
ivan_ah
The original speech° is very well worded. The science publishing industry is
definitely going to see some changes soon.

Technology will play a key role no doubt, but I think the bigger issues are
cultural. The problem to solve, if we want to get rid of the big publishing
houses, is how to rank the world's scientists. Ranking is important if you
want to pursue a career as a researcher and because funding agencies use these
rankings when allocating el casho.

The issue is bigger than open access. It is the very nature of scientific
communication that is about to get an upgrade.

_________

° : [http://www.bis.gov.uk/news/speeches/david-willetts-public-
ac...](http://www.bis.gov.uk/news/speeches/david-willetts-public-access-to-
research)

~~~
excuse-me
Citation scores and published paper rankings stopped working well more than a
decade ago.

Minimal publishable unit - holding back results so you have a sequence of
world's fastest/highest/largest to announce - 'building relationships' with
individual journals etc. We learned how to game the system.

